
The Internet is changing its mind about Elon Musk - dolel22
https://hackernoon.com/the-internet-is-changing-its-mind-about-elon-musk-4af75b292135
======
api
I knew this would happen when people started worshiping him. Our culture loves
to elevate people to near Godhood and then smash them down. It's our own
symbolic version of ritual human sacrifice. Maybe it ensures a bountiful
harvest.

Both his cult of personality and the new attacks on him are vast
exaggerations. Elon is just human. He does great things and he also says and
does stupid shit and makes mistakes just like everyone else.

His apparent genius stems from two factors IMHO. One is that he actually is
pretty smart, but another is that he looks super-human next to the know-
nothing MBA apparatchiks that dominate American business today. He seems
incredible in his ability to deliver on very tough technological innovation
because he's actually an engineer who runs a company. Most companies today are
run by people who barely understand what the company does. If most companies
were run by engineers with domain expertise in their areas Elon would not seem
so atypical.

